# Angeln in Florida



## Fischmäulchen (2. März 2005)

Hi,

am 28. April 2005 geht es wieder nach Florida, jedoch diesmal für fast 4 Wochen nach Key Colony (Florida Keys). 2 Tage verbringen wir in Ft.Lauderdale - 100pro wieder hauptsächlich im BassProShop, da Nick_A wieder den Laden leerkaufen möchte.

Bestimmt wird es danach wieder einen Bericht von Nick_A geben und ich hoffe, dass ich wieder tolles Bildmaterial liefern kann.

....


----------



## wodibo (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Oh man, Du fieses Luder  #q 
Gibs mir  #q  Du machst mich gar nicht neidig...kein bisschen  :c 
Ich wünsch Euch 2 beiden alles was Ihr Euch wünscht :m


----------



## Sailfisch (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Wünsche Euch auch viel Spaß und dicke Fische!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Wodibo

...ich mach mir vor Lachen fast ins Hemd |bla:  (fieses Luder)


----------



## Nick_A (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hallo Mädels   #h,

juppjupp...es geht bald wieder los ´gen Florida  :z  |jump: 

Diesmal haben wir uns für praktisch 100% Keys entschieden (bis auf die zwei/drei Tage BassPro-Shop :q ***GRINS***)...ok, wird wohl noch in den einen oder anderen "Schuhladen" gehen! 

Key Colony befindet sich übrigens ca. 3 km von Marathon und 15km von Islamorada entfernt (zwischen beiden Inseln)...wir sind also GENAU IN DEN FISCHREICHSTEN Gewässern #6 ***JUBEL***

Bin nun schon seit über einer Woche am Suchen nach einem passenden Boot (leider antworten die Anbieter nicht gerade schnell...besser gesagt GAR NICHT! :c).

Nun ja...wird schon klappen.

Allerdings bin ich noch nicht so ganz sicher, ob es ein Boot zum Fischen in den Flats werden soll, oder eher ein Boot zum Offshore-Fischen.  |kopfkrat 

Anscheinend soll es ab Mai und Juni beste Chancen zum Fischen in den Flats bieten (Guck mal hier):


> *MAY/JUNE**
> 
> *Back-Country:* Absolute best months for sight fishing for Tarpon on the flats, Bonefish, Permit, Barracuda.
> 
> ...




"Echtes" Offshore fängt dann anscheinend erst ab Juli an (guckst Du):



> *JULY/AUGUST*
> *Offshore:* Dolphin, Wahoo, Bonito. Und ab September kommen dann die ersten Sails




*Aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von Euch ein paar echte, klasse Tips für Bootsverleiher (mit denen Ihr vielleicht schon positive Erfahrungen gemacht habt). 

Aber Tips zum Fischen in den Flats und Offshore nehme ich natürlich auch gerne an ! :m*

Grüßle aus Stuagat #h
Robert


----------



## wodibo (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wodibo
> 
> ...ich mach mir vor Lachen fast ins Hemd |bla:  (fieses Luder)




ist doch wahr, männo  :c


----------



## Timmy (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Wünsche Euch ganz viel Spaß und noch mehr Erfolg beim Fischen.

*Könnt Ihr mir zufällig 2 Scotty Downrigger mitbringen?* 

Das wär lieb...:m 

War vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal in Florida - könnt mich in den Arsch beissen,daß ich damals nicht zugeschlagen hab#q ..................aber Ihr bringt die mir doch bestimmt mit...........hihi.......|supergri 

Alles Liebe,Timmy#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

..... hier zur Einstimmung!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

.... soll ich wegen deinen Downrigger Platz im Koffer vergeuden? #d


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

zuerst die Fotos für´s Gemüt und nun die für die Tränensäcke #h


----------



## Nick_A (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Dann muß ich doch glatt auch ein paar Fotos zur Einstimmung reinstellen!


----------



## Timmy (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> .... soll ich wegen deinen Downrigger Platz im Koffer vergeuden? #d


 
Mensch,ich habs mir fast gedacht!|supergri :c |supergri 


War doch bloß Spass! Eh klar!

Kauft schön ein und viel Spaß nochmal.|wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

......


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Timmy ich mach doch auch nur Spaß!


----------



## Nick_A (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hi Timmy #h

die Scotty Downrigger hab ich jetzt spontan nicht im BassProshop gefunden....aber solche sehen ja auch schon ganz lecker aus! 

KLICK MICH!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

welchen hättest du denn gerne?


----------



## guifri (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

hi,

ich vermute mal, dass die flats am erfolgversprechendsten sind.

ich denke, offshore muss man sich schon gut auskennen oder einen guide haben, um richtig efolg zu haben.

und im mai dürften um die flats rum auch der ein oder odere tarpon rumschwimmen (alles keine praktische erfahrung, blanke theorie beim häufigen stöbern durch´s netz in den letzten wochen).

ich muss noch bis luli leiden....

viel spass und dicke fische!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ullsok (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hallo ihr Glücklichen,

in der Zeit April/Mai dreht sich auf den Keys alles nur um eins:
Tarpon - The Silver King.

Die besten Plätze sind dann bei euch gerade um die Ecke: Channel two und Channel five bridge.

Dort wird sicherlich einiges los; du must dich halt mit den anderen Booten arrangieren - wenn man sich dort nicht richtig auskennt macht man sich leicht unbeliebt (mir selbst schon passiert).

Ein Boot bekommst du am besten hier:
http://www.robbies.com/


----------



## Timmy (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> welchen hättest du denn gerne?


 
Das ist aber lieb von Euch|supergri 

Oooooooooch-die elektrischen wären schon toll......................aber die von Nick sehn auch gut aus................... mmmmmmmhhhh, jetzt wirds schwierig......ach, Ich nehm einfach alle|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hallo Timmy,

typisch Mann: Man reicht ihnen den Finger und sie nehmen die ganze Hand!

Upppppssss...... war dies nicht immer für uns Frauen reserviert??? |kopfkrat


----------



## havkat (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Is gut jetzt!!  |motz: 

Oookaayyy?????

BassProShop....murmelmurmel....Tarpon.... und ich brech mir hier die Eiszappen vonne Nase ab!

Naa guuut!  

Habt ´nen guten Trip, gutes Flatoffshoreboot und lasst euch nicht vom Gator beissen.

Gute Jagd im Shop und auffe dicken Dinger! #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				ullsok schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Glücklichen,
> 
> in der Zeit April/Mai dreht sich auf den Keys alles nur um eins:
> Tarpon - The Silver King.
> ...


 Hallo Ullsok,

hast du eine Ahnung, ob man sich mit anderen zusammenschliessen kann zum Angeln? Ich meine hiermit nicht die sauteuren Touren die sie anbieten. Ich werde bestimmt nicht permanent mit Nick_A beim Angeln sein, da ich meinem ersten Hobby (Tauchen) auch nachgehen möchte. Da mach ich mir natürlich schon meine Gedanken, wenn Nick_A da alleine unterwegs ist.

Siehe den kurzen, jedoch echt tollen Ausschnitt:
http://www.addictivefishing.com/videos/KeyHopping_H.htm


----------



## ullsok (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hallo Fischmäulchen,

das dürfte eher schwierig sein - ich denke die meisten Amis sind da etwas eigen. Aber posted doch einfach hier mal eine entspr. Anfrage:
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeromain?id=1

Alleine dort zu Fischen ist schon ziemlich schlecht; insbes. wenn man einen Tarpon dran hat und der dann durch die Brücke geht - was fast immer geschieht


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hallo Ullsok,

danke werde ich machen. Die Brücken-Fischfang-Problematik hab ich auf einem Video gesehen. Mannomann das sind Situationen, da geht mir fast einer ab.

Du sag mal, hast du Erfahrungen mit Internetanschlüssen auf den Keys? Wir haben einen Telefonanschluss im Haus und ich nehme meinen Laptop mit und damit würde ich gerne ans Netz gehen (kostengünstig versteht sich).


----------



## ullsok (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Mannomann das sind Situationen, da geht mir fast einer ab.


Na, na |sagnix 

Sorry, betr. Internet kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen; setze die Frage doch einfach mal auch in das o.g. Forum.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Upppsss da ging wohl was mit mir durch  |peinlich 

Werde es in deinem genannten Board versuchen. Sollte sonst jemand einen Tip haben, nehme gerne jeden Rat an!


----------



## guifri (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

ich sach jetzt mal leise tatütatataaaaaaaa...

mal sehen, ob´s die bff trotzdem hört  |supergri    |supergri    #h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

... da gibt es doch wirklich schlimmere Sprüche (siehe Dorsch1 Boardferkel Januar 2005)  :m


----------



## guifri (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

schlimmer geht immer


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Stimmt Guifri!

Wo geht es denn bei Dir hin, auch Florida?


----------



## guifri (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

ja, wir fliegen jetzt auch mal nach cape coral (nach ft. myers beach letzten herbst)...3 wochen mit haus und boot zur absolut heißen zeit im juli.

da wir mal länger als 2 wochen fliegen wolllten, bleiben leider nur die sommerferien.

aber egal, haus ist klimatisiert und wenn die gewitter nachmittags kommen, sehen wir zu, dass wir im haus sind.

hab da auch noch einen thread hier in "angeln weltweit"


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Das einzig doofe im Juli ist, wenn die Mücken über einen herfallen. Werde mal in deinen Thread schauen, nicht das ich hier unnötige Fragen stelle.


----------



## Nick_A (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe den kurzen, jedoch echt tollen Ausschnitt:
> http://www.addictivefishing.com/videos/KeyHopping_H.htm



Uiuiui...da haste aber ein gaaanz feines Video ausgesucht! Ich war zwar bereits auf der Seite aber irgendwie habe ich mir dieses Filmchen nicht angesehen! Ist ja wirklich der Hammer!!! #6 ICH AUCH WILL !!! :c

Wie Du siehst...Du MUßT (!!!) einfach mitkommen...wie soll ich denn bei dem Fisch in Kombination den Hindernissen drillen UND das Boot navigieren ?!?  |kopfkrat  #d 



			
				ullsok schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fischmäulchen,
> 
> das dürfte eher schwierig sein - ich denke die meisten Amis sind da etwas eigen. Aber posted doch einfach hier mal eine entspr. Anfrage:
> http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeromain?id=1
> ...



Hi ullsok #h

danke für Deinen Tip! #6 Habe mich gerade in dem Forum angemeldet und warte "nur" noch auf die Freischaltung! Wäre doch gelacht, wenn keiner der angelverrückten Amis mit einem ebenso angelverrückten Deutschen zum fischen gehen wollen würde! 

Wie hast Du denn auf Tarpons gefischt ? Mit Baitfish oder aber mit Poppern ? Bin Dir für jeden Tip dankbar! :m

Danke auch für den Bootsverleihertip...günstig sind die Boote ja (wenn auch nicht etwas klein/seeanfällig?) !

Leider hat immer noch keiner der drei von mir angeschriebenen Bootsverleiher geantwortet (ist jetzt schon 4 (!!!) Tage her) ... datt is doch für das Serviceparadies USA aber nicht gerade normal! #d Wollen die etwa nicht ein Boot fix für zwei bis drei Wochen vermieten?!? #c  #q 

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> ich sach jetzt mal leise tatütatataaaaaaaa...
> 
> mal sehen, ob´s die bff trotzdem hört  |supergri    |supergri    #h


*Ich glaube, daß sicher ein Denunziant unter uns sein wird, der diese furchtbare Verfehlung/Entgleisung unserem Wodi melden wird !  ***LACH****

@ Guifri
Habe Dir ja bereits ein paar Dinge zu Cape Corals geposted...aber vielleicht willst Du ja noch ein paar gute Stellen wissen ! 

Hol doch einfach Deinen Thread mal wieder "hoch" und ich poste Dir ein paar gute Stellen rein (Tips von örtlichen Bait&Tackle-Händlern, anderen Anglern und von mir selber). 

Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist in Cape Corals jedenfalls der Hammer...unglaublich, was man da für Hütten für "schmalen Dollar" bekommt. Auf den Keys mußt Du für vergleichbares gleich MINDESTENS das Doppelte zahlen!  :c

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Nick_A du kannst mich mal ...... bin doch nicht lebensmüde!!!! #q  Ich denke, dass so eine Aktion nicht ungefährlich ist.


----------



## Nick_A (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Nick_A du kannst mich mal ...... bin doch nicht lebensmüde!!!! #q  Ich denke, dass so eine Aktion nicht ungefährlich ist.



Glaub mir...so schlimm ist das nicht! 

Der Tarpon zieht doch nicht das Boot, sondern der zerrt nur an der Angel und reißt ordentlich Schnur von der Rolle! Einfach ruhig und langsam lenken...ggf. unter der Brücke durch und dann immer der straff gespannten Schnur hinterher !  :m

Is´wirklich nicht so schlimm ! :m

Ansonsten mußt Du halt den Tarpon drillen und ich manövriere dann das Bötlein rum! Wird Dir gaaaaanz sicher einen heidenspaß bereiten! #6


----------



## havkat (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Vergesst die Videokamera nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guifri (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

@robert & fischmäulchen

sach ma, habt ihr getrennte wohnungen? oder warum unterhaltet ihr euch hier und nicht persönlich? :q 

robert, ich habe leider auch niemand der das boot steuert, wenn ich drille...aber vielleicht finde ich ja in cape coral auch jemand, der mal mit mir rausfährt.

hier noch mal der link zu meiner reise 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=43019

da kannst du mir die enstprechenden stellen posten oder mir eine pm schicken. vielleicht auch ein paar erfahrungen, wie man an den docks in den kanälen so angelt (sowohl vom boot als auch vom dock aus). falls gewitter in der nähe sind, werde ich wohl die offenen gewässer meiden. benötige ich in den kanälen oder auf dem fluss um cape coral eigentlich eine freshwater-license oder gilt da noch die saltwater?


wenn ich mit die videos auf addictictivefishing so anschaue und das tackle, dass die selbst für hüpfende tarpons unter brücken verwenden, frage ich mich, warum ich mir eigentlich ne  20-30 lbs-ausrüstung zulegen sollte? |kopfkrat 

na ja, aber was man hat, das hat man


----------



## ullsok (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub mir...so schlimm ist das nicht!
> 
> Der Tarpon zieht doch nicht das Boot, sondern der zerrt nur an der Angel und reißt ordentlich Schnur von der Rolle! Einfach ruhig und langsam lenken...ggf. unter der Brücke durch und dann immer der straff gespannten Schnur hinterher !  :m
> 
> Is´wirklich nicht so schlimm ! :m


Insbes. wenn sich der Tarpon dann dafür entscheidet, dass es auf der anderen Seite der Brücke doch schöner ist und du den großen Turnaround machen darfst :g 

Hallo Nick,

Baitfish ist natürlich am besten, habe ich jedoch nie benutzt, da ich lieber aktiv fische, d.h. Fliege, Wobbler (Bomber Long A #6 ) und Gummifisch (Storm Saltwater oder DOA Terroreys wie im Video).

Popper (Yo Zuri Hydro Tiger #6 ) sind gut wenn die Fische an der Oberfläche rauben, d.h. morgens, abends, nachts.

Das Problem mit Baitfish ist auch, das du dann ein Boot mit Tank brauchst, was die kleinen meist nicht haben und so die Sache etwas verteuert. Eine Alternative wären Krabben (keine Sprimps sonder sog. Blue Crab) die einfacher zu hältern sind - die sind jedoch relativ teuer und das anködern ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Die Stelle im Video (Channel 2 Bridge) ist ein top Platz aber immer gut frequentiert.

Am wichtigsten ist die richtige Tide, wenn das Wasser am stärksten strömt ist es am besten!


----------



## Nick_A (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> @robert & fischmäulchen
> 
> sach ma, habt ihr getrennte wohnungen? oder warum unterhaltet ihr euch hier und nicht persönlich? :q



Ja, wir haben zwei Wohnungen:
- eine in München (unser Hauptwohnsitz...Petra ist hier aber auch während der Woche) 
- und eine in Stuttgart (mein Nebenwohnsitz während der Woche, da ich hier den schnöden Mammon verdienen muß) 



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> benötige ich in den kanälen oder auf dem fluss um cape coral eigentlich eine freshwater-license oder gilt da noch die saltwater?
> 
> wenn ich mit die videos auf addictictivefishing so anschaue und das tackle, dass die selbst für hüpfende tarpons unter brücken verwenden, frage ich mich, warum ich mir eigentlich ne  20-30 lbs-ausrüstung zulegen sollte? |kopfkrat
> 
> na ja, aber was man hat, das hat man



Die Kanäle in die Du mit dem Boot hinkommst sind im Normalfall Salzwasserkanäle (bis auf die Kanäle in Nordwest-Cape-Corals) --> Salzwasserlizenz...dies gilt auch für den Fluß, solange Du nicht 10km flußaufwärts fischen willst 

Jupp...die fischen schon mit sehr leichtem Tackle...aber solange sie genug Platz haben scheint das wohl über den "Ermüdungsfaktor" zu funktionieren  Jedenfalls macht es mit solch einen leichten Tackle gleich nochmal soviel Fun! :m

Ich schreibe Dir dann nächste Woche ein paar Infos und Stellen in Deinen Thread rein (die Karte liegt nämlich in Stuttgart und ich fahre heute abend wieder nach München  ).

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

@robert

so ist das mit mammon...

habe auch die befürchtung, dass das irgendwann mal so sein wird...

wollte dir/euch nicht auf den schlips treten 

dienstag abend bin ich voraussichtlich selbst in stuttgart..vielleicht können wir uns persönlich kennen lernen???


----------



## Nick_A (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				ullsok schrieb:
			
		

> Popper (Yo Zuri Hydro Tiger #6 ) sind gut wenn die Fische an der Oberfläche rauben, d.h. morgens, abends, nachts.
> 
> Das Problem mit Baitfish ist auch, das du dann ein Boot mit Tank brauchst, was die kleinen meist nicht haben und so die Sache etwas verteuert. Eine Alternative wären Krabben (keine Sprimps sonder sog. Blue Crab) die einfacher zu hältern sind - die sind jedoch relativ teuer und das anködern ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.



Jupp...mit den Yo Zuri Poppern habe ich letztes Jahr auch mit Abstand am meisten gefangen! :m

Das Boot wird sicher kein günstiger Spaß werden...beinahe schon egal ob mit oder ohne Bait-Tank.  

Aber wie sagen die Friesen so schön? Watt mutt, dat mutt ! :q 

Unser Ziel haben Fischmäulchen und ich nach ziemlich vielen Kriterien ausgesucht...schließlich wollen wir beide ja was vom Urlaub haben! Und so hat u.a. halt auch ein schöner Strand dazugehört!

...und daß das Angeln zwischen Islamorada und Marathon supi ist, ist ja klar...schließlich nennt sich Islamorada ja selbst :



> The Sport Fishing Capital of the World


  

Danke nochmals für den Hinweis zu den Tidenständen :m

Habe gestern nochmals ein paar Boots-Vermieter angeschrieben und warte auch noch auf meine Freischaltung zu den outdoorsbest-Foren! Vielen Dank ebenfalls für den klasse Tip! #6

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

@ guifri

habe mich nicht auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt  :m

Wo bist Du denn genau am Dienstag? Ich nehme mal an, daß Du mit dem Zug von Düsseldorf an- und wieder abreist? Wenn ja...ich arbeite fast genau neben dem Hauptbahnhof in Stuttgart! 

Bisher sieht es bei mir Dienstag abend gut aus!


----------



## guifri (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

@nick
ich muss mittwoch vormittag in rietheim sein, deshalb werde ich stuttgart dienstag nacht nächtigen.

ich werde mit dem auto anreisen.

sobald ich weiß, in welchem hotel ich sein werde, schicke ich dir ne pm, dann können wir uns tel. kurzschließen.

würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns treffen können. dann kannst du ja mal aus dem nähkästchen vom letzten jahr plaudern


----------



## Nick_A (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Machen wir ! :m


----------



## ullsok (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

#h Dürfte ganz interessant für euch sein:http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/saltwater/fishing/article/0,12746,1031507,00.html


----------



## Nick_A (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hi ullsok #h

uiuiui...da haste ja was gaaanz Feines gefunden und gepostet !!! #6 ***HÜPFVORFREUDE***

Hab mir den Artikel gleich ausgedruckt und les ihn mir nachher bei der Heimfahrt (per ICE) gen München durch!

Danke nochmals :m

Wünsche Dir / Euch allen schonmal ein schönes Wochenende #h
Robert


----------



## wodibo (12. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> da geht mir fast einer ab.



Auch mit etwas Verspätung gibts Dank der spitzenmäßigen Denunzianten ein fettes

*Taaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaaa* :q


----------



## guifri (15. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

hallo,

die tarpons sind um key west auf jeden fall schon aktiv  #h 

http://chaserkeywestfishing.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nick_A (17. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hi Guido #h

datt klingt doch schonmal richtig gut!  Freu mich schon drauf, ein paar von den großen Heringen zu erwischen! :q

Habe letzte Woche für die ersten 12 Tage ein Boot gebucht ... ein Wellcraft Fisherman-Edition mit 18ft und 115 PS-Yamaha-Motor...natürlich mit Baitwell, Fishfinder, etc. ***FREU*** . Leider war das Boot nicht noch eine Woche länger buchbar, aber wir werden sicher noch was passendes vor Ort finden 

Nehme mal an, daß Du gut wieder daheim angekommen bist (sonst könntest Du ja jetzt auch nichts hier posten  ). War toll, Dich kennenzulernen und vielleicht sehen wir uns bei Deinem nächsten Aufenthalt in Stuttgart mal wieder...dann such ich auch im vorhinein nach einem guten, indischen Lokal! 

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (17. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

hi robert,

ja, gut angekommen...

noch mal vielen dank für die copy.

hat mich auch gefreut, dich kennen zu lernen. 

wenn das so weitergeht, können wir mal ein ab-treffen in florida veranstalten. dann bestzen wir den boca grande pass!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Moin Männers! Ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob der Tarpon mit dem Hering Artenverwandt ist? Optisch könnte der Tarpon aussehen, wie unser Hering oder? Ich hab da ein Video über den Tarpon da ist mir das extrem aufgefallen  |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## Big Fins (17. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				ullsok schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fischmäulchen,
> 
> das dürfte eher schwierig sein - ich denke die meisten Amis sind da etwas eigen. Aber posted doch einfach hier mal eine entspr. Anfrage:
> http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeromain?id=1
> ...


 
Ein wenig im Forum da geblätert, da fällt mir ja die Kinnlade ab:
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=320619
So'ne Strecke wie dort ist schon was nettes :m


----------



## guifri (17. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

@sylverpasi

sind tatsächlich verwandt die beiden...

der eine wird halt ein bisschen größer und ist mit heringsvorfach kaum zu bezwingen   

"Heringsartige
 Auch Gleichwirbler genannte Fisch-Ordnung. Dazu gehören Hering, Finte, Maifisch und Tarpon"


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> @sylverpasi
> 
> sind tatsächlich verwandt die beiden...
> 
> ...



Hab ich´s doch gewusst! Danke für die Bestätigung.......Ich werd mal mit Heringsvorfach bewaffnet da mal in Florida aufkreuzen und mal schnell einen Tarpon verhaften  :q:q:q.........


----------



## Nick_A (17. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich´s doch gewusst! Danke für die Bestätigung.......Ich werd mal mit Heringsvorfach bewaffnet da mal in Florida aufkreuzen und mal schnell einen Tarpon verhaften  :q:q:q.........



:q :q :q

Na vielleicht kannst Du damit ja einen frisch aus dem Ei geschlüpften Tarpon erfolgreich drillen!!! ***LACH***


Hi plaa Sawai #h

uiuiui...datt sind schon ordentliche Drummer! :m #6

Wenn ich mir aber so den Text durchlese wird mir teilweise gaaaanz anders...manche von denen haben ja wirklich eine Meuchelei unter den Beständen vorgenommen (alleine wenn ich das Bild mit den ganzen Redfish, etc. anschaue)  #d 

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

So, nun geht es endlich los  :q    :q    :q    :q 

Heute Abend fahren wir zum Flughafen "Vorabend-Checkin", vorwiegend wegen Robert´s Sperrgut (das riesige Bazooka-Rohr |kopfkrat muß wechgepackt werden!). Am Donnerstag 6:40 Uhr sitzen wir im Flieger Richtung FLORIDA!

Drückt´ mir ganz feste die Daumen, dass ich einen dicken Fisch an Land ziehe  :q (vielleicht nen Tarpon - The Silver King  #6  #6  #6 ).

Falls unser Internetzugang funktioniert, werden wir uns bestimmt im Board melden - ansonsten sehen/hören wir uns Ende Mai wieder!  #h 

Gruss
Fischmäulchen


----------



## Nick_A (27. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Na dann sag ich doch auch schon mal "Servus, Salve, BaBa, Ciao, Tschöö,..." 

Hoffe, daß wir Beide Euch ordentlich mit Fotos füttern können und Petra einen schönen 50+ Tarpon, sowie einen dicken "Bull" Mahi Mahi präsentieren kann!!! :m #h

Bis denne #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (27. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hallo,

guten flug einen wunderschönen urlaub mit vielen dicken fischen wünscht


----------

